# Vermont Castings conversion propane to natural gas



## DeDeL (Sep 28, 2011)

I can get a great deal on a Vermont Castings Radiance Model #2240; it's a beautiful stove and a tenth of the price of a new one.  The stove was originally used with propane and I'd like to convert it to natural gas.  Unfortunately, the manufacturer no longer carries the conversion kit.  Does anyone know where I might find one?  I found a thread on here from 2007 where two people with the exact same stove were able to trade because each one wanted what the other one had.  I figure if that can happen then my problem should be fixable too!  Thanks in advance for any help/advice.


----------



## webbie (Oct 10, 2011)

Your best bet is to carefully look at the gas value manufacturers and model. Then contact some of the folks who really specialize in these things - for instance, try 
http://cozycabinstoveandfireplaceparts.com/
http://www.woodmanspartsplus.com/
http://www.discountstove.com/partsvcgasfreestanding.htm

Let your fingers do the walking - meaning email a few of them with the exact info...you very well might get lucky!


----------



## stripedbass (Nov 2, 2011)

I went through this problem last year when I bought a Vermont Castings Stardance stove. It was propane and needed a conversion kit to natural gas. My installer was able to locate a kit and do the conversion.

Also, as the Webmaster states, Woodmans (http://www.woodmanspartsplus.com/) carries them.


----------



## CatMac (Oct 24, 2014)

Hi, I have a 1997 Vermont Castings Radiance 2600 stove in mint condition. We just got gas on our street and would like to convert the stove from lp to ng. Have searched extensively to find a conversion kit with no results. Talked to Cozy Cabin they said they may be able to build us a kit if they can attain one part from overseas. Have waited 6 weeks still no part and now no guarantee.  Really do not want to have to buy a new stove, love the one we have. Have read all of the similar posts and contacted everyone recommended. Hoping against hope someone may have a new suggestion or idea? Any input would be greatly appreciated! C.


----------

